# كيف يتم ازالة رائحة الكحول



## lovelalo0o (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ما هي الطرق التي يزال فيها رائحة الكحول عن الكحول لكي استخدمه في العطور
تحياتي لكم


----------



## chemist.msayed (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى استعمل بخور جاواه من عند العطار تقوم بتطحنه و تضع على اللتر حوالى ملعقة كبيرة ممسوحة و ترج الزجاجة جيدا و تتركها فترة اسبوعان ترشح و تستعمله


----------



## lovelalo0o (1 مايو 2010)

جربت ما نفع طلعت ريحة البخور الجاوي
وللعلم البخور الجاوي ثلاثه الوان وروائحه مختلفه
ابيض واسود واحمر
تحايتي لك


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (1 مايو 2010)

اضف العطر مباشرة الي الكحول و أتركه 21 يوم ثم أضف اليه الماء المقطر


----------



## chemicaleng (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
استعمل كحول اثيلى من اصل بترولى وليس من اصل نباتى 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemist.msayed (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف يا اخى انت كنت مجرب قبل هيك بخور جاوى على فكرة صمغ جاواى ده فيه مادة البنزوين و ده فى حد ذاتة بيعمل تثبيت للعطر بطريقة ممتازة فى طريقة اخرى و هى الامتزاز بالفحم النباتى


----------



## lovelalo0o (2 مايو 2010)

عبد الرزاق أحمد قال:


> اضف العطر مباشرة الي الكحول و أتركه 21 يوم ثم أضف اليه الماء المقطر



كدا الكحول بيسحب ريحة العطر
تحياتي لك


----------



## lovelalo0o (2 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم
> استعمل كحول اثيلى من اصل بترولى وليس من اصل نباتى
> واللة الموفق



هو بقى فيه كحول نباتي اصلي كلوووه صناعي
تحياتي لك


----------



## lovelalo0o (2 مايو 2010)

chemist.msayed قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف يا اخى انت كنت مجرب قبل هيك بخور جاوى على فكرة صمغ جاواى ده فيه مادة البنزوين و ده فى حد ذاتة بيعمل تثبيت للعطر بطريقة ممتازة فى طريقة اخرى و هى الامتزاز بالفحم النباتى



يا باشا انا مش عاوز مثبت انا عاوز ازالة رائحه الكحول دي حاقه ودي حاقه
وفي النهايه يعتبر الجلسرين اساس اي مثبت 
تحياتي لك


----------



## chemicaleng (2 مايو 2010)

lovelalo0o قال:


> هو بقى فيه كحول نباتي اصلي كلوووه صناعي
> تحياتي لك



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اعتقد انك من مصر 
وشركة السكر والصناعات التكاملية تنتج الكحول الايثيلى فى مصانع الكيماويات فى الحوامدية وهى المصدر الاول للكحول الايثيلى فى مصر 
كما ان الكثير من الاخوة ( العباقرة ) يقومون بمحاولات لازالة رائحة الكحول الصناعى ( الاحمر ) بأستخدام عدة طرق لا داعى لشرحها ويخلطوة مع الكحول النقى ( هو نوع من الغش ) مما يؤدى لروائح غير مرغوب بها 
والافضل ان تستخدم نوع اوروبى ولن تواجهك بة مشكلة الرائحة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## chemist.msayed (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم بص يا اخى انا مجرب جاواى و ممتاز معى فى ازالة الرائحة عامة الجلسرين ده مثبت العوام يوجد اكتر من 10 مواد كيميائية للتثبيت على حسب اصل الزيت العطرى ناتج من ايه و ربنا الموفق


----------



## ام محمد فؤاد (17 يونيو 2010)

اسهل طريقة لازالة رائحة الكحول الايثيلى هى اضافة الجير الحى على الكحول ثم بعد ذلك ترشيح الكحول وشكرا للسدة القائمين على الموقع


----------



## mohammadelrayees (28 يونيو 2010)

انظر الى الموضوع التالي ستجد الافادة انشاء الله http://www.bytocom.com/vb/showthread.php?p=184116


----------



## mohamedzxcvbnm (3 فبراير 2013)

من فضلك عايز اعرف اجيب منين الجاوى ده و استخدمه ازاي لازالة رائحة الكحول؟


----------

